# URGENT! 2011-12 Touareg Steering Wheel Shake



## jpsjr (May 8, 2002)

Hi everyone, well I'm here to tell you that I'm asking those owners with the steering wheel shake to contact VWofA and complain about your issue. I have spoken to VW Executive Care Team about this issue and I have been told that I'm the first one to have this complaint? What a bunch of crap, I've read all the feedback about the issue on this forum and other forums and I know I can't be the only one with this issue. According to VW, unless we as owners and the dealers we have our Touareg's serviced at complain about it, VW will not start a TSB. I have done the following and still have the issue:

-Four Pirelli Scorpion Verde All Season tires, Road Forced Balenced multiple times, new tires were also replaced again because dealer thought it maybe a tire issue. 
-Full alignment x 2, All four!
-Brake Pads and Rotors replaced

My Touareg has 44,000 miles and I really love my SUV! This is my third one and I swear by them, but this issue is really pissing me off! For those of you that have had or still has this issue, please call VW Touareg Care Team at (877) 389-4928. Remember, we are the only vehicle in the VW lineup that has a Care Team, some how when we purchased our suv's we must have paid extra for this service. I feel if we complain enough and show numbers we can make a difference. 
Please don't flame me for this post, I'm just trying to make a difference, hopefully VW is listening.......


Thanks

Joe


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

I have this issue...but I'm not sure we have a single issue involved. There have been some at different speeds, some with associated noises, etc.

I noted it with the dealer within the first month of delivery. They balked but did a re-balance...but it had little, if any effect. 

They said tire balance is not under warranty. I told it was a Day 1 thing and that they drover the truck to the dealer about 300 miles or more for me to take delivery. Obviously could've happened on that trip.

Main problem is my shake is intermittent and also generally only occurs > 65 to about 75mph. 

Dealer says they can't/won't "check", and therefore fix, anything that's out of norm at above legal speed limit.

I'm at 28k miles and was waiting for a new set of tires and getting road forced balance as well before I lobbed a more formal complaint.

But I've also been "at" speed many times and have not had any shake.

I have no associated "sounds" with the shake...just slight steering wheel vibration.

Put two hands on the wheel somewhat firm and it's almost entirely gone. One hand, very noticable but not crazy (same w/ no hands ).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jpsjr - How about the wheels and other suspension parts? Could some damage or wear in any of those parts be causing this? You say you have 44k miles on the vehicle. Have you owned the vehicle since new? Was it doing this when new? If not, then I'm not sure why this would be an issue that VWOA should be responsible to correct.

STR3T - Whenever I have an issue that only happens under certain conditions, I make the service writer, mechanic or technician come along with me for a ride and show him the issue. Then they can't claim they couldn't find the issue. And since they have to spend a bit more time with you and actually interact with you, you are likely to get better service.


----------



## 55lh55 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the same issue at around 123km/h but I haven't taken it to the dealership yet....so this seems like a serious issue? It drives me nuts


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

i've noticed a little shake around the 65-70 range (iirc) - but does seem intermittent


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

Mine feels more like a pulse rather than a shake, if that makes any sense. It feels similar to my '06 gti that I owned before this. The wheel doesn't shake- but it seems to vibrate slightly on occasion- maybe I don't have the same issue as some of you guys, because it is so neglible that it doesn't bother me, or my driving experience. I only have 5k on the odo, and I will monitor it to see/feel any changes for the worse.
Anyway, best of luck finding a solution


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

My Touareg has about 11K miles. I do, from time to time, get a slight wiggle in the steering wheel. When it does occur it is most often at about 70mph but sometimes at lower speeds. Mine has the 18 " wheels. It may be a steering damper issue or it may simply be how the wheels were turned when parking the vehicle the night before. Perhps it is how the tires are wearing. Also, check your tire pressures! I do not know. This is my first SUV.

These are heavy vehicles ( ~5000lbs) with speed rated passenger tires. I remember in the 1990s, M-B came out with a bigger and heavier S class. Owners complained about vibration on the highway after parking their cars overnight ( flat spots). Different tires seemed to help but M-B designed the newer model to be lighter.


----------



## Normie (Jul 23, 2012)

*Same issue - just returned from 3rd resolution attempt 7/23/12*

Just had my 2012 Touareg returned from another week at the dealer on this steering wheel vibration/oscillation issue. This is the 3rd tour of extended testing at the dealer. This last time a VW QTM supposedly involved. Previously, re-balance and alignment and subsequently switched off the stock Pirelli's to Michelins with new rims. On 3rd set of tires 12.5K miles only ! No resolution. I own a LUX model and was given an Executive this past weekend for an extended 800 mile trip. Same problem in this model and admission that others they have tested do the same. My return resulted in "must be the nature of the beast"! and no resolution. If anyone comes across the problem causing this issue or finds a resolution most interested in having it passed along. Next step is to investigate 3rd party services and possible lemon law resolution. Accumulated nearly 3 weeks of dealership service time to date.


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

Normie said:


> Just had my 2012 Touareg returned from another week at the dealer on this steering wheel vibration/oscillation issue. This is the 3rd tour of extended testing at the dealer. This last time a VW QTM supposedly involved. Previously, re-balance and alignment and subsequently switched off the stock Pirelli's to Michelins with new rims. On 3rd set of tires 12.5K miles only ! No resolution. I own a LUX model and was given an Executive this past weekend for an extended 800 mile trip. Same problem in this model and admission that others they have tested do the same. My return resulted in "must be the nature of the beast"! and no resolution. If anyone comes across the problem causing this issue or finds a resolution most interested in having it passed along. Next step is to investigate 3rd party services and possible lemon law resolution. Accumulated nearly 3 weeks of dealership service time to date.


Leaning towards a Lemon law in my opinion is a little over the top...... All brands of car’s & SUV’s at one point having steering vibrations......Something that has not been discussed in this thread is the possibility that the shocks/struts could be bad. It looks like you have a great dealer on board in your quest to diagnose this issue. I would work with them to check the shocks/struts. Happy Motoring :beer:


----------



## Normie (Jul 23, 2012)

*Suggesstion Forwarded*



GCAutoparts said:


> Leaning towards a Lemon law in my opinion is a little over the top...... All brands of car’s & SUV’s at one point having steering vibrations......Something that has not been discussed in this thread is the possibility that the shocks/struts could be bad. It looks like you have a great dealer on board in your quest to diagnose this issue. I would work with them to check the shocks/struts. Happy Motoring :beer:


 Thank you I have forwarded this suggestion to the dealer service rep. on my case who yes has been very accommodating. It would have been hoped that this was something they looked at already. I own a 2001 ML430 with 187K on it and it never has experienced an issue like this one. It currently drive smoother than this Touareg. Lemon Law will only be my last result obviously.


----------



## taliano120 (Dec 19, 2007)

My 2012 Sport has been doing this since I took delivery. I currently have 4500 miles on the clock.

The wheel shake, for me can occur anywhere from 50-75 mph. It is also intermittent. I recently adjusted my front tire pressure and the shake has lessened slightly. I don't get it. I have not had the vehicle in to the dealership yet.

Could the wheels be defective?


----------



## Harv2002 (May 15, 2008)

I don't have a Treg but have been looking at them and the Q5. 

Listening to the posts, it sounds like an allignment issue to me. Too much toe in? 

John


----------



## 2000GTI-VR6 (Aug 2, 2003)

I've had my Treg for 12k miles .. i have done nice LONG TRIPS across the USA with it... only time i experienced wheel shake was around 2k miles and 10k miles.. 

at 2k i had my new wheels on the truck for about 1000 miles and the tires just got out of balance... i rotated and balanced them again at 5 k and then 10k.. at 10k the shake wouldn't go away, so i argued with the dealer and got them to do an alignment on the truck.. ALL four corners were out of spec... 


once aligned i had the wheels balanced again and.. POOF silky smooth ride... 

i think the issue is these vehicle are easily affected by something not JUST RIGHT... 

I have after market 20''s on my Treg with Eagle GT II tires.. I'm happy wth everything... 

TIP.. if any wheel on your Treg has more than 3 ounces of weight on the wheel to balance it.. its not balanced CORRECTLY. even road force balancing can't help an out balance tire/wheel.. Road force balancing does a god job of covering up a improperly configured wheel/tire. 


the right way to balance a tire/wheel is to spin the tire on the rim till its near perfection...then use weights. Bigger the wheel, the more critical this is. 

Most shops will not balance a wheel/tire correctly because it takes too much time... find a good shop.. pay them accordingly and the enjoy shake free service...


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Audi had the same problem with early 2009 A4's. Turned out that control arms were the culprits. They issued a TSB and no more problems.


----------



## MJZman (May 14, 2009)

You do realize the one variable you refuse to take into account is the road itself, right?
Thats most likely why its "intermittent"

Tell them to take off the rotors and clean the hubs as well of the back of the rotor, or replace the rotors, reassemble then go from there. Sounds to me like it could be a loose nut behind the wheel  Kidding


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

jpsjr,

When you called Exec Care, did you get a case# taken out?

I just called, told them the issue...that I'm clearly not alone w/ this problem. She saw nothing in the database, although I think she just looked to see if there were any recalls for it.

I got a case# assigned.

I'm going to have my dealer take another look (they rebalanced shortly after delivery). They will follow-up w/ the dealer. 

I'm 3,000 miles away from my next oil change (when I'd likely get this done)...and mayb 4-7k away from new tires. They will want another look/review after new tires.

My dealer does have a Hunter road/force machine in-house though, so I'll likely get it all done there. 

I told Exec CARE if this persists after new tires and road/force, I have a real problem with paying $57k for this vehicle. If it doesn't occur again, then case is closed but they still have a Day 1 "off the lot" issue with a good number of buyers and plenty of negative feedback online about it. So if they want continued sales, they better address soon.


----------



## MJZman (May 14, 2009)

STR3T said:


> jpsjr,
> 
> When you called Exec Care, did you get a case# taken out?
> 
> ...


How many miles on your T-Reg, about 17k?


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

MJZman said:


> How many miles on your T-Reg, about 17k?


I'm at ~30.5k miles.

I also pointed out to the Exec Rep that my tires are wearing very evenly...which they are.


----------



## MJZman (May 14, 2009)

If you are still on your first set of tires @ 30K, that is amazing. Large SUV's eat up tires. If you think a Touareg is bad, a Mercedes GL will eat through a set in 15k or less. By eat up I mean cupped to the point of you think a wheel is going to fall off


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

Understood...agreed, my oem tire life is great. Not the issue at all.

The wheel shake was evident at under 1000 miles.


----------



## ECLongboarder (Jan 20, 2012)

It's the tires. Lower profile tires are much more likely to have this issue. You can't blame it on the car or alignment unless there is a more significant issue.


----------



## A4-A6-A4-A3 (Nov 25, 2005)

I've probably experienced this 5 or 6 times on my new '12 TDI LUX (3700 miles). Today, I went in for the 90 day courtesy check. I was hesitant to mention the shudder, intermittant as it is, but they said they had a road force balancer, so I said have a look.

Now the car shudders at 72mph all the time. And they damaged both my front rims. And they returned the car with cold tire pressures at 41F/43R.

Are you kidding me!


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

A4-A6-A4-A3 said:


> I've probably experienced this 5 or 6 times on my new '12 TDI LUX (3700 miles). Today, I went in for the 90 day courtesy check. I was hesitant to mention the shudder, intermittant as it is, but they said they had a road force balancer, so I said have a look.
> 
> Now the car shudders at 72mph all the time. And they damaged both my front rims. And they returned the car with cold tire pressures at 41F/43R.
> 
> Are you kidding me!


Did you take it to Serramonte VW?


----------



## A4-A6-A4-A3 (Nov 25, 2005)

TIGSEL said:


> Did you take it to Serramonte VW?


No. I'll be happy to share who if they don't make things right, but gonna give them a chance.

I took it in to the dealer this AM and they seemed receptive. The service rep took pictures of the damaged rims (even found damage on the one wheel I thought had escaped) and asked me to bring it back in first thing next week. They know there is a problem with shaking, and have already tried to address it on another customer car (by changing out tires).

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## taskmaxter (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a long thread over on ClubTouareg.com about this same subject. I'm guessing that many of you frequent both forums, but have pasted a link below just in case:

http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f44/steering-wheel-shake-71828-5.html


----------



## A4-A6-A4-A3 (Nov 25, 2005)

taskmaxter said:


> There is a long thread over on ClubTouareg.com about this same subject. I'm guessing that many of you frequent both forums, but have pasted a link below just in case:
> 
> http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f44/steering-wheel-shake-71828-5.html


Thanks. I do frequent both and posted an update on my situation a few days ago.


----------



## RussRamz (Aug 19, 2007)

*Possible wheel shake solution*

This sounds like failing control arm bushings in the suspension. Yes, these are heavy vehicles and there may be a bad set of bushings going around the world causing premature wear. I had a 2003 BMW X5 and changed brake rotors, balanced, aligned, etc... It ended up being worn bushings in the front control arms. After replacement, it drove like new.

It seems like this problem is not new, so this may be a solution.

I just picked up a brand new 2013 Sport w/Nav TDI. I hope I don't start developing these problems.


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

Russ,
My vehicle had ~500 miles on it at purchase. Had the shakes even then...

I'm at 32.5k miles and just dropped it off at the dealer this morning. I noted the issue with the Dealer now for the 3rd or 4th time and also indicated I had contacted Touareg Exec Care and have a Case# issued.

They ordered another set of Eagle LS2's. I really don't think tires are the issue, altho someone noted that VWoA may be recommending Mich Latitudes as a replacement tire and remedy.

If so, not sure why my Dealer doesn't know anything about that.

They will road force balance w/ their Hunter unit as well as align...say they'll put nitro in as well (not that that matters).

Keep you posted...hopefully this is the end of my TRegs shakes but I am a bit skeptical.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

RussRamz said:


> This sounds like failing control arm bushings in the suspension. Yes, these are heavy vehicles and there may be a bad set of bushings going around the world causing premature wear. I had a 2003 BMW X5 and changed brake rotors, balanced, aligned, etc... It ended up being worn bushings in the front control arms. After replacement, it drove like new.
> 
> It seems like this problem is not new, so this may be a solution.
> 
> I just picked up a brand new 2013 Sport w/Nav TDI. I hope I don't start developing these problems.


I am with you on that, in fact I said that in my post #14 but it seem that no one paid attention. People can change and adjust their tires till they're blue, it will not fix the problem. How pathetic is it to think that a different brand of tires will fix the problem :screwy:


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

Very early notice here but just got my VW back from the dealer. Dropped it off last Thursday a.m. They put replacement LS2's on and road/force balanced. Test drove and had the steering wheel shake.

I wrote up a full page letter outlining my issue from Day 1 and listed many threads for them to peruse with the same issue. Also noted that VWoA may have recommended Latitudes as a fix.

Well, after reading it and finding the shakes still there with new LS2’s, they borrowed a set of Latitudes off another Touareg on site. No shakes. Hmmm…they ordered me a set of new Lats. Installed yesterday, test drive #1 no issues. They wanted to keep it over night and do another test drive. Called today, no shakes.

Just picked it up. ZERO shake in the steering wheel. Totally feels like a new (proper) vehicle. So sure feels like another recommendation for any with Shakes and LS2’s to go Mich Latitudes as a fix.

TIGSEL...any more thoughts/comment now on tire brand being the sole issue? I am not the first to have experienced this LS2 to Lat 'fix'....but I was with you, man...thinking no way in hell it's a VW recommended OEM tire issue.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

STR3T said:


> Very early notice here but just got my VW back from the dealer. Dropped it off last Thursday a.m. They put replacement LS2's on and road/force balanced. Test drove and had the steering wheel shake.
> 
> I wrote up a full page letter outlining my issue from Day 1 and listed many threads for them to peruse with the same issue. Also noted that VWoA may have recommended Latitudes as a fix.
> 
> ...


So if I decide to go with another brand or type of tire my car will shake??? What a bunch of bull. VW may have found a temporary "fix" but I suspect there is a bigger problem/ design flaw.


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

TIG: So if I decide to go with another brand or type of tire my car will shake??? What a bunch of bull.

Ancient Sailor: So if I decide to sail off the edge of the horizon...I'll just keep going??? What a bunch of bull.

Really, it's not flat! 

Trip home, trip to soccer practice, trip back in to work...zero issue and I mean zero.

Keep you posted after a month or two of driving on the Lats.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

STR3T said:


> TIG: So if I decide to go with another brand or type of tire my car will shake??? What a bunch of bull.
> 
> Ancient Sailor: So if I decide to sail off the edge of the horizon...I'll just keep going??? What a bunch of bull.
> 
> ...


You are missing my point. Anyhow, I am glad that you're happy with the outcome.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

Bought 2012 TDI sport with 18" wheels new at dealer 2 months ago. Vehicle sat on dealer lot for 5 months or so. Test drove vehicle, steering wheel shook enough to see it at any speed over 50 mph.  THIS was probably from flat spots on tires from sitting, we bought vehicle and dealer agreed to put new tires on and replaced with exact same Pirelli's that vehicle was equipped with. Vehicle still had minor steering wheel shake at speeds from 50-70mph on any type or style of road. We have 4 other vehicles and experience no tire shake on any of the same roads. Took vehicle in for service and they took the vehicle to there Cadillac dealer and had the tires road force balanced. This seemed to have take care of problem and have not noticed any tire shake any more. 2 weeks so far and everything seems fine. Will let you guys know if problem still exists.


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

No problem on my 12 TDI Exec with 20" Goodyear Eagle LS tires with 8000 miles so far.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

I now have about 18,000 miles on my T-reg. Some days I get a bit of wheel shake. Other days, there is absolutely none. Sometimes is gets worse when braking. Sometimes it gets worse when hot out ( in summer).

It cannot be warped brakes because that does not go away. I believe is has to do with how and where I parked the car ( front wheels turned or straight, properly inflated?).


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

*Check out this link. Not saying it is an answer, but is something to check as well*

Check out this link....it's worth a shot:

http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f...l-shake-gone-on-my-2013-touareg-t3-81972.html

I myself have only experienced the shaking once or twice on my Touareg in the 13k miles I have on it. But I always make sure my tires are properly inflated and balanced and I have noticed the shake when my tire pressures were off and with the roadway. No where else.

But I do believe you all have a valid issue so hope you all find a solution.


----------



## Virginia Bill (May 12, 2006)

On the Club Touareg forum VR6Exec claims to have completely cured his car's shimmy by carefully torquing the wheels to spec. Worth trying if you have the problem.


----------



## taliano120 (Dec 19, 2007)

Any idea what that torque spec would be?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

taliano120 said:


> Any idea what that torque spec would be?


He went to 120 ft/lbs but I think the torque spec is 133 ft/lbs according to the thread.


----------



## Harv2002 (May 15, 2008)

Good lord that's a lot of torque. I was told years and years ago 75 lbs. But that wasn't from any specific spec. I have gotten so used to it I just use a breaker bar the same length as my torque wrench.

Once again I'm in the market for a newer car and the Treg is in my sights again. Exec TDi is what I want. Does it look like the 20's are less likely to shimmy?

John


----------



## A4-A6-A4-A3 (Nov 25, 2005)

Harv2002 said:


> Good lord that's a lot of torque. I was told years and years ago 75 lbs. But that wasn't from any specific spec. I have gotten so used to it I just use a breaker bar the same length as my torque wrench.
> 
> Once again I'm in the market for a newer car and the Treg is in my sights again. Exec TDi is what I want. Does it look like the 20's are less likely to shimmy?
> 
> John


Manual says 133 ft/lbs, so that's what I used. FWIW, I think the procedure posted has more to do with evenly tightening the wheels in the air and less to do with the torque figure itself. Didn't work for me (I'll try anything at this point), but a couple have reported improvement. I ran through the procedure twice with no positive result.

I've read everything there is to read about this issue and all three standard wheel sizes are seeing the problem. I was cognizant of this issue before purchasing, but reasoned it wouldn't happen to me and it might be just early builds. Between my dealer and VWOA, I'm at whit's end.

Check out this poll. Unscientific, yes, but illuminating none the less:

http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f49/poll-t3-vibration-81943.html

John


----------



## JasonMcElroy (Mar 29, 2013)

All,

I purchased a new Touareg TDI Lux about a month ago and it has the steering shakes.

It has been in the shop for 16 days at this point and it's still not in my driveway.

So far, VWoA has refused my requests for a replacement vehicle.

To date, there have been wheel replacement, countless road force balances, four new Michelin Latitude tires, replaced front drive shafts and now they are replacing the steering rack assembly.

This is unacceptable to me for a new car. 

I have learned a lot (unfortunately) about this issue by reading accounts here and on Club Touareg.

I believe that prospective buyers should find out about this issue before buying a new Touareg so they can make an informed decision.

Please visit this site for background on my particular case and resources for getting VWoA to replace your car or refund your money.

http://www.touaregsteeringshake.com

I hope this is not perceived as spam. It is not intended as such. I am just wishing to create a compendium of stories from people who have also encountered this problem so that it can not be so easily denied by the manufacturer.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Touareg Steering Shake Video 2011-2013+*

Does your Touareg’s steering wheel shake at highway speeds?

Were you wondering if you have shake, and if it is normal?

This is a video compilation showing 5 different dates of my Touareg steering wheel shaking:
_best watched with volume muted_


----------

